# Bandsaw by Powerline Burgess Model BBS20 Mark2



## Elkana (Dec 27, 2011)

I have Bandsaw by Powerline. Burgess Model BBS20 Mark2. Unfortunately I received it disassembled and without its manual. 
I try to use it but don’t know and I have no one to ask here - how are the two sets of wheels (one set of Ocolon and one set of metal – be attached). (attached is a picture)
I am very interested in getting a copy of the manual and could use the help of somebody who uses this kind of saw and could send me a picture of the blade and place of the wheels.
Can I purchase the item that sets the distance of the cut from the blade? Or just a picture of it so I can try making an item like that on my own.
I intend to make small accessories and toys (I am attaching some photos) and plan to use wood up to 50 mm, plywood up to 22mm, soft metal pipe less then 1mmthick and 10mm diameter.
I am going to purchase some saws at Axminster, which saws do you advise me to buy?
I will appreciate any answer and would appreciate pictures. I can be contacted directly in this address [email protected]
Sincerely
Elkana


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

Lemme guess your in the UK? Record bought them up but no longer support them. A company called Little Sheffield Limited bought the parts and supported them in the past.


----------

